# best 9.9hp outboard



## answer3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi guys
I am looking for the best (but cheap) new 9.9hp to buy, which one would you recommend to put on a 14ft aluminium boat 20" transom for both saltwater and freshwater? I found the price info for Mercury outboards that bassproshops or cabella's sell but not much info on yamaha, evinrude etc... I would like to keep budget as low as possible but guy a reliable outboard that will work without issues for many years. What would you recommend? 
Thanks
Damien


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 12, 2015)

Johnson-Evinrude hands down.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 12, 2015)

crazymanme2 said:


> Johnson-Evinrude hands down.



+1. You will be very hard pressed to find a better motor. They are the best.


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 12, 2015)

+2 Johnson/Evinrude had the longest warrenty. Probably still do. But any motor will require regular maintance and 'per/use' care.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 12, 2015)

answer3 said:


> Hi guys
> I am looking for the best (but cheap) new 9.9hp to buy, which one would you recommend to put on a 14ft aluminium boat 20" transom for both saltwater and freshwater? I found the price info for Mercury outboards that bassproshops or cabella's sell but not much info on yamaha, evinrude etc... I would like to keep budget as low as possible but guy a reliable outboard that will work without issues for many years. What would you recommend?
> Thanks
> Damien


I agree 100% about Johnson / Evinrude if Damien is looking for the best 2-stoke used outboard. If he is looking for a new outboard I don't believe new Johnsons have been sold since around 2007 and Evinrude now sells a 9.8 manufactured by Tohatsu. I believe Evinrude stopped manufacturing anything under 25 hp several years ago. I'm not sure best, cheap and new go together very well :LOL2: .
Depending on your mechanical skills you can buy on-line and probably get a cheaper price, but if you want a dealer to support you you'll probably pay a little more, but have a place to go to if you have an issue.

I have owned a Johnson, a Merc, an Evinrude, and a Yamaha, but bought a new 9.9 Honda 3 1/2 years ago for my current boat mainly because I have a good local dealer that sells and services them. It has been trouble free.


----------



## kstrayhorn (Jan 12, 2015)

Any reason you are looking for a brand new motor? Durability and longevity, by definition, are discovered with age. Obviously, you can buy based on brand reputation, but I prefer to buy models that have proven themselves over time. Also, I like my outboards to be simple so that if somethong goes wrong on the water, I can fix them quickly, easily, and by using what I have around me when I don't have all my tools handy. In my eyes, simple means older, but only to a certain point. Materials have their limitations with age/use as well.
But that's just my thoughts on the situation. If you don't necessarily need the warranty and service package of a new motor, look at used. There's a reason there's so many older OMCs out there, even after being "rode hard and put away wet" all those years.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Feb 9, 2015)

check out the new tohatsu motors .. they make the nissan and mercury motors 40hp and below
https://www.onlineoutboards.com/Tohatsu-9-8-hp-Outboards.html


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 10, 2015)

BPS has a sale going on with the 9.9 merc. Suggest you consider the availability of service on the motor from local dealers before you buy.


----------



## Fadec (Feb 11, 2015)

First off IMO for a 9.9 I think all of the manufactures offer a nice product.

As stated before Tohatsu makes the portable Nissan and Mercury motors. Tohatsu offers a standard 5 year warranty versus Merc's 3 year which makes no sense to me. I own a Merc 9.9 that I bought used on Craigslist. Very pleased with my purchase, as it has performed flawlessly the 2 1/2 years I've owned it.

That said if I had the cash and was going to buy new I would choose the Honda for 2 reasons.
1. Personal experience with their other products (cars, motorcycles & lawn equipment)
2. The Honda 9.9 has an oil filter. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it is the only outboard that small that has an oil filter.

Yamaha would be a very close 2nd for me. Only losing out to the Honda because of no oil filter.

Fadec


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Feb 12, 2015)

i believe that the tohatsu also uses a oil filter .. my local dealer said johnson ans evinrude where also using tohatsu for small outboards .. dunno but its just what he said.


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a buddy who owns the tohatsu, he loves it. I used to own a 10hp honda, never failed to start and run, we put a lot of hours on it because we used it on a 20 ft boat for trolling. Like 12 hours straight a day, we ran it off the boats built in gas tank. 
No such thing as a cheap new outboard, rarely get a used one cheap either because small outboards hold their value well.
Tim


----------



## shackelchevy77 (Feb 23, 2015)

Evinrude and Mercury brands are made by Tohatsu now.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 23, 2015)

Had been a die hard OMC owner of their OBs for 30+ years, but now I find Nissan OBs to be be best in smaller motors and Suzukis to be the best in larger V6 OBs. Would NEVER buy a Yamaha!


----------



## hjnacht (Mar 5, 2015)

I've had a 9.9 Yamaha for four years and had a 15 Yamaha for ten years before that with no repairs other than a water pump impeller which is normal Maintenance. 

If I were buying now I'd look close at Suzuki 4 strokes. The price to value looks good. I just ordered a 30hp Suzuki from internet dealer at a great price for my Express duck boat.


----------

